# A few seasoning pics of the new lang



## neens (Feb 25, 2008)

Just took a few pics while I was out checking temp. The lang maintains like a champ 2 hours stable with no extra wood. Had a little problem getting up to 300 in the cold so I just ran an air hose out from my compressor and blew in some extra dry air. 



looks like they forgot some paint


First time all wood how does the smoke look?


Thought I would throw these in too.


----------



## xtexan (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice pics!! Love the smoker and the wheels!

Oh yea and the dogs. Funny I took some pics of my dogs while I was smoking this weekend just havent gotten around to posting them yet....


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats on a NICE new smoker!!!  Looks great!!


----------



## fireguy (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks like a great smoker, I only wish the ole lady would let me get one.


----------



## neens (Feb 25, 2008)

It was kind of a graduation gift to myself.






Forgot to mention the white and brown spotted one is my American bull dog Layla and the full brown devil is my sisters Rhodesian ridgeback Brooklyn


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 25, 2008)

THAT is one NICE smoker!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice lookin rig you got there!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats, and thanks for sharing  it with us! Looks like you better not drop anything while you are loading the new rig!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 26, 2008)

Neens;160595 said:
			
		

> Just took a few pics while I was out checking temp. The lang maintains like a champ 2 hours stable with no extra wood. Had a little problem getting up to 300 in the cold so I just ran an air hose out from my compressor and blew in some extra dry air.
> 
> Looks great!  I wish mine had those wheels!!
> 
> ...


----------



## neens (Feb 26, 2008)

Smok'n Steve;160708 said:
			
		

> I know what the problem is now, it was a few things. I had the cooking door closed and then closed the fire box a little too early, when the temp in the cooking chamber reached around 230. Also the wood I was using was a little under sized, between 18-12â€ long and only about 1-1.5â€ thick. Some birch I pick up to cure it.
> 
> And sadly no I wonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t be cooking tomorrow I have a nice 12hr shift that might be cut short because of the freezing rain and more snow we will be getting. I am hoping to at least make some jerky Wednesday if not the two butts I have sitting in the fridge.


----------



## kookie (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice looking rig.......Good looking dogs too..............


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 26, 2008)

Neens;160794 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you really have to load it up at first to build the coals up.  Takes a few minutes to get all the steel blasted with heat, then its pretty easy!!!
> 
> We have a foot of snow coming tonight----I am sick of removing it, we are approaching ten feet  for the year so far!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## richtee (Feb 26, 2008)

Beauty rig, Neens!


----------



## gramason (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice smoker, congrats.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice smoker Neens!
Cute dogs too.


----------



## figjam (Feb 26, 2008)

OK, I only have an ecb so I am definitely not knowledgeable on offsets ... but is it common to have the firebox and the chimney stack on the same side?  It seems most other pictures I have seen have them on opposite sides so that the smoke goes through the cooking chamber.


----------



## lawdog (Feb 26, 2008)

Fig the Lang is a reverse flow smoker, heat/ smoke travel under a plate to the opposite end of cooking chamber, up and then back down to the other end to draft out through the stack.
hope that helps

Lawdog


----------



## figjam (Feb 26, 2008)

Helps tremendously as I did not know that.  Thanks LD.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice rig. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 27, 2008)

Smok'n Steve;160808 said:
			
		

> 10 FEET?????
> 
> Steve I am a career paramedic here in Maryland. We have had maybe a total of 6 inches for the year so far. when we get 2 inches of snow on the ground these people have multiple accidents. lol if we had 10 feet, this place would shut down !!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I remove snow so fast, i get smoke, but not enough to cook with!!!

In your case, smoke and snow is a bad thing.....you have my full respect and admiration for what you do!

Steve


----------

